# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Προσωρινή διακοπή λειτουργίας

## NikosD.

Για τεχνικούς λόγους (συντήρηση, αναβάθμιση) το φόρουμ αυτοβοήθειας θα κλείσει κατά τη διάρκεια της σημερινής ημέρας (10 Ιουνίου 2010)

Η διακοπή θα διαρκέσει από λίγες έως 48 ώρες.

Ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση.

----------


## NikosD.

Η διαδικασία αναβάθμισης παρουσίασε προβλήματα με αποτέλεσμα αφενός μια μεγάλης διάρκειας διακοπή και αφετέρου την αναγκαστική επιστροφή του φόρουμ στην μορφή που ήταν ακριβώς πριν το κλείσιμο. 
Θα γίνει τις προσεχείς ημέρες μια δεύτερη προσπάθεια αναβάθμισης.

Λυπούμαστε για την ταλαιπωρία.

----------

